# Budget Watch Boxes



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Hopefully this will be of interest to someone. I recently found some low cost boxes on eBay which Iooked promising for storing watches in.










They cost £12.50 for a set of three i.e. just over £4 each. They are actually quite well made with proper dovetail joints, though the fittings are a bit on the cheap side.










The internal dividers are removable and with them out there is plenty of room for ten watches. I used pipe insulation as pillows.










They are unfinished so you will have to paint, varnish or stain them yourself to obtain whatever finish you want. I am planning to do one in black, one stained and varnished and I quite fancy having a go at veneering the third one. I had considered making my own but the materials alone would cost a lot more than the cost of these (and they wouldn't be as well made!), so I decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting - - do you have a full link to the ebay seller? You are allowed to post this as if we use the ebay link on the forum pages, Roy and the forum get a small income that helps pay for running costs and giveaways.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

mel said:


> Interesting - - do you have a full link to the ebay seller? You are allowed to post this as if we use the ebay link on the forum pages, Roy and the forum get a small income that helps pay for running costs and giveaways.


 It's hidden away in the first line of the post but probably not very obvious, so here it is again: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-X-Wholesale-Plain-Boxes-6-compartments-2-latch-hinged-28x18-x8-5-decoupage/262504803785?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

I've made a start on these over the weekend.

Box No.1, the 'Black Box', has had it's first couple of coats.



















I will probably give it a couple more coats, then decide how to finish off inside. I'm thinking a nice plush felt lining, but can't decide on the colour.

Meanwhile, I decided box No.2 will be having a glass lid, so I've cut out the opening for the glass. The top is thin plywood so was easily cut with a Stanley knife.










That's it for now, watch this space for more exiting instalments! :Snore:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff, the black looks good to me :thumbs_up:

My choice for the inside would be red felt, with the dividing wooden panel painted the same black as the outside.


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Excellent stuff, the black looks good to me :thumbs_up:
> 
> My choice for the inside would be red felt, with the dividing wooden panel painted the same black as the outside.


 Well obviously great minds think alike! .... Almost.

I made a bit more progress yesterday. In keeping with the low budget theme, I raided my wife's fabric store (she collects fabric like I collect watches) and found this. I'm sure she won't miss it.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hope you don't find out it's a rare collectable fabric that's limited edition :laughing2dw:


----------



## ab20000 (Aug 9, 2017)

Great job there. Can't go wrong at that price really. Like the pipe insulation idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Nice looking box. :yes:


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> Hope you don't find out it's a rare collectable fabric that's limited edition :laughing2dw:


 Ha ha! Not much chance of that. When I say she 'collects fabric' I think 'accumulates' would be a better word. Her hobby is dressmaking and quilting - the amount of fabric we have stashed around the house, we could open a shop. She'll never know it's gone.....hopefully. 

Anyway, box 1 is just about done. Now on to box 2....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Lancman said:


> Anyway, box 1 is just about done. Now on to box 2....


 Bright yellow fabric mate. You know it makes sense...


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

That looks really good you have done a great job .


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Great job, im useless at this sort of thing. Quietly jealous. :laugh:


----------

